# Windows auf SD Karte



## Elkhife (11. September 2007)

Wie der Titel schon sagt hab ich durch nen Kumpel die idee bekommen Windows XP oder Vista auf nen stick zu installiern. Hab da schon ein wenig rum geschaut aber nicht das passende gefunden da die meisten anleitungen für portable nutzung gedacht sind, ich würd das aber als "normale" installation nutzen wollen und auch spiele installiern wolln.

Kann mir da jemand helfen??


----------



## onliner (11. September 2007)

Elkhife schrieb:


> Wie der Titel schon sagt hab ich durch nen Kumpel die idee bekommen Windows XP oder Vista auf nen stick zu installiern. Hab da schon ein wenig rum geschaut aber nicht das passende gefunden da die meisten anleitungen für portable nutzung gedacht sind, ich würd das aber als "normale" installation nutzen wollen und auch spiele installiern wolln.
> 
> Kann mir da jemand helfen??


Servus,

ja das müsste gehen allerdings wirst du sehr viel vorarbeit dazu brauchen. Als hilfe kenn ich diese Page Windows auf CF installieren

Lies dich da mal durch 

Gruß
onliner


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (11. September 2007)

Wir haben hier mal versucht Windows XP bzw. Vista auf einem USB-Stick zu installieren. Microsoft stellt einem allerdings unglaublich viele Hürden in den Weg, sodass wir unser Vorhaben aufgeben mussten. Möglich ist es zwar, aber nur mit extremem Aufwand, außerdem müssen gewisse Einstellungen vor jedem Neustart erneut vorgenommen werden, um zu verhindern, dass Windows gar nicht mehr richtig bootet.


----------



## Sambaddg (11. September 2007)

ah okey,

deswegen habe ich windows nicht auf meine externe platte gekriegt


----------



## Gollum (11. September 2007)

ich glaube mal gelesen zu haben, das windows erst nach dem bootvorgang die usb treiber läd, daher müsste man windows dazu bringen die usb treiber im vorhinein zu laden, das geht auch irgendwie, ist aber wie schon gesagt sehr schwer zu managen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (13. September 2007)

Ich habe in meinem Retro-Rechner, bei dem ich komplett auf bewegliche Teile verzichte, Windows98 auf einer CF-Karte installiert. Das ging ohne Probleme - allerdings ist sie über einen Adapter am IDE-Port angeschlossen.


----------



## Klutten (14. September 2007)

@ PCGH_Carsten

Kann man die Systemperformance eigentlich steigern, wenn man die Auslagerungsdatei von Windows XP auf eben so einen Adapter verschiebt? Wirken sich da die niedrigen Zugriffszeiten dieser Karten aus?


----------



## |L1n3 (17. September 2007)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ich habe in meinem Retro-Rechner, bei dem ich komplett auf bewegliche Teile verzichte, Windows98 auf einer CF-Karte installiert. Das ging ohne Probleme - allerdings ist sie über einen Adapter am IDE-Port angeschlossen.


1. Gibs sowas auch für USB-Sticks ?
2. Würde das mit XP auch gehen dann, ist ja für Windows schliesslich eine normale IDE-Platte


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (17. September 2007)

Klutten,
Gemessen habe ich's nicht, aber von der reinen Lesegeschwindigkeit müsste das schon gehen. Schreiben scheint zumindest bei meiner CF-Card/Adapter-Kombi nicht so dolle zu sein. Hab allerdings auch nur Billig-Ramsch genommen - hauptsache läuft.


|L1n3,
Ob's das für USB-Sticks gibt weiß ich nicht, kanns mir aber eher nicht vorstellen. Mit dem CF-Zeugs geht aber ganz sicher auch XP. Wie du schon richtig sagst: Weder OS noch BIOS bekommen mit, dass es keine IDE-Platte ist.


----------



## Elkhife (17. September 2007)

Kannst du mal ein Bild von der eingebauten Karte machen??
Wäre nett^^


----------



## Malkav85 (18. September 2007)

ich kenne leider nur die Möglichkeit mit dem "tablet OS" von XP. Aber wenn man das wirklich auf ne Speicherkarte ziehen könnte, wäre das echt praktisch


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (18. September 2007)

Elkhife schrieb:


> Kannst du mal ein Bild von der eingebauten Karte machen??
> Wäre nett^^


Heute Abend - ich editier's dann hier rein.


----------



## |L1n3 (18. September 2007)

Würde denn eine 4GB CF Karte + den apater denn ausreichen für Windows XP und Serveranwendungen. htdocs sind im allgemeinen ja recht klein und Files werden wohl auf ner externen ausgelagert.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (18. September 2007)

4 Gig ist meine Systempartition auf dem Notebook auch groß - für XP und einige Programme reicht's. Kommt aber ganz drauf an, wie groß deine Serveranwendungen sind. Swap liegt bei mir allerdings auf einer eigenen Partition. Den Adapter gibt's bei Pearl (jaja, ich weiß...) deutlich günstiger.

Und hier das versprochene Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Intel Pentium3-S 1,4 @700/GBT GA-6OXET rev1.0/512 MiB PC133-SDR-SDRAM/Ati RageXL 8 MiB


----------



## |L1n3 (18. September 2007)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> 4 Gig ist meine Systempartition auf dem Notebook auch groß - für XP und einige Programme reicht's. Kommt aber ganz drauf an, wie groß deine Serveranwendungen sind. Swap liegt bei mir allerdings auf einer eigenen Partition. Den Adapter gibt's bei Pearl (jaja, ich weiß...) deutlich günstiger.


Danke - hab das arme teil in dem armseligen shop gefunden .. -> KLICK
Nun fällt mir doch gleich was doofes auf .. : ICh wollte eigentlich 2 stück davon und das ganze dann als RAID 0  machen. ABER da die Teile ja direkt auf die IDE steckplätze kommen... denn nen CD-ROM Laufwerk und ne Festplatte, auf der die dateien >2MB draufkommen, sollten schon noch dran an den Rechner 
Sind extra IDE-Controller sehr teuer ?

edit: Frage beantwortet


----------



## Marbus16 (18. September 2007)

*Für Festplatten ab 30 GB Größe* steht da doch groß und fett.

Aber ein RAID0 kannst du eh nur mit solchen Controllern anlegen, es sei denn, du machst ein Software-RAID, wobei du mit Linux arbeiten musst.


----------



## |L1n3 (18. September 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> *Für Festplatten ab 30 GB Größe* steht da doch groß und fett.


ICh weiss das das da steht .. ! 


Marbus16 schrieb:


> Aber ein RAID0 kannst du eh nur mit solchen Controllern anlegen, es sei denn, du machst ein Software-RAID, wobei du mit Linux arbeiten musst.


Mein Mainboard hats schon onboard:p

ädit:
 Die logik von Pearl versteh ich nich..
Die FP die ich benutzen will ist nämlich 20 GB groß .. warum sollte der Controller minimal 30GB benötigen


----------



## Marbus16 (18. September 2007)

hm? Ich dachte ja, dass du kein RAID onBoard hast und daher die Controller-Karte brauchst.

Es gibt Controllerschrott, der halt mindestens 30GB an HDD braucht - warum, fragm ich nicht


----------



## |L1n3 (18. September 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> hm? Ich dachte ja, dass du kein RAID onBoard hast und daher die Controller-Karte brauchst.
> 
> Es gibt Controllerschrott, der halt mindestens 30GB an HDD braucht - warum, fragm ich nicht


Ich brauch den zusatz Controller weil ich (wie so eigentlich jeder) nur 2 IDE Steckplätze hab und diese IDE <-> CF Adapter nen kompletten Steckplatz schlucken.


----------



## Marbus16 (18. September 2007)

Da wäre es ja die sinnvollere Idee, die CF-Karten an die Karte ranzuhängen und nicht ans Board, auch wenns RAID unterstützt. Meistens amchen Controllerkarten eh mit etwas anderm als Festpladden zicken... Aber ein Versuch isses wert, sonst hast du ja noch das 14tägige Rückgaberecht


----------



## Klutten (19. September 2007)

...ich möchte euch nicht unterbrechen, aber CF-Karten mit einigermaßen guten Transferraten wie zum Beispiel SanDisk Ultra III / IV kosten einen Haufen Geld. 16GB können schnell mal 220 kosten. 

...aber mal was anderes. Welche Tools gibt es, um bei so einem Adapter wirklich die Performance zu messen? Gerade dann, wenn man die Auslagerungsdatei dahin verlegt. Wie kann man so was messen???


----------



## |L1n3 (19. September 2007)

Klutten schrieb:


> ...ich möchte euch nicht unterbrechen, aber CF-Karten mit einigermaßen guten Transferraten wie zum Beispiel SanDisk Ultra III / IV kosten einen Haufen Geld. 16GB können schnell mal 220 kosten.



Ich brauche auch nur 4GB  


Klutten schrieb:


> ...aber mal was anderes. Welche Tools gibt es, um bei so einem Adapter wirklich die Performance zu messen? Gerade dann, wenn man die Auslagerungsdatei dahin verlegt. Wie kann man so was messen???


HDTach ?


----------



## Elkhife (22. September 2007)

Sieht in der größe ja schon ganz guut aus^^

Hab da schon ein paar gesehn, die kamen aber innen 3,5 Zol Schacht rein.


----------

